# The Bubble Thread



## Black_Boogers (Dec 23, 2005)

Great big bubbles have always fascinated me. They give a bottle such unique character, and, like snowflakes, no two are the same [].  Let's see some classic bubbles!!  Post a pic of your favorites here!  I'll start with a few of mine:

 Nice 3-inch bubble (and its' little brother) in the neck of a "G.W. Weston & Co, Saratoga, New York" soda:









 Some classics in a "Turner Brothers, New York" barrel whiskey (although burst, the one in the second picture is almost 4 1/2" long!):











 Show us what you've got!!

 Rick


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2006)

I love bubbles too. Big bubbles, little bubbles, bubble wrap even. Not crazy about burst bubbles though, exept doing it with the bubble wrap. Heck, a whole bottle is a BIG bubble, I love 'em. Once I burst a bottle bubble, that wasn't so great. 
 Here's an inside burst bubble in my IP cathedral. It doesn't show up to well but I outlined the whole thing in red. The yellow is about how much is burst. At least it's on the inside.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite bubble inks, so many it looks like it is filled with soda water![sm=tongue.gif] Taz


----------



## pixmc (Mar 12, 2006)

I adore bubbles. I have one type of reel ink that always seems to come very nicely bubbled that I also have a question on. I'm wondering if anyone knows what the letters embossed on the bottom mean? One has a C, one an E and one an F. I have a couple F's. I'm curious if they would end up spelling something if I found them all. Not sure how I'd search for them. Thanks folks! 

 Fellow Bubble Lover,
 Pixmc


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Pixmc,

 Guess these inks must have been widespread. I posted this one a while back  as a crude ink that even the bubbles had bubbles inside. Mine has a large "D" with a dot in the center. Didn't find any info as to who made it. I did see one on ebay a little while ago, almost identical that was from the UK. maybe someone from there knows. I dug this one here in Maine. I have also dug a few of the shear top (English) inks as many early settlers were from England around here anyway. I know a lot of UK bottles have large numbers on the base so maybe letters too.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 12, 2006)

This one shows more of the bubbles.


----------



## pixmc (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmmmm, C, D, E, F sounds like alphabet to me. And I just found an A! 
 Yep yours looks just like mine. Love 'em but not sure I need 26!  
 Thanks Cliff!
 Pixmc


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like all were made by the same manufacturer in any case. Crude as they were probably never got enough orders to finish the alphabet but it would make an interesting collection. Something to keep in mind.

 Cliff


----------



## pixmc (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Cliff if I find out they they only made it to F I may looking to trade one for that D!

 Pixmc


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 12, 2006)

You get first dibs if interested.

 Cliff


----------



## pixmc (Mar 12, 2006)

Now where's that B!


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is a neat little bubble in one of my poisons. It is shaped like a perfect football! There are also a few smaller bubbles in this same bottle. This is an olive green KI-1 poison made by Carr-Lowrey Glass Co. c. 1890s. These bottles often have some really nice crudeness to them. Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

Here are some Bubbles.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

Another Full of bubbles.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 13, 2006)

> bubbles.


 
 Those are nice, RD...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Mar 13, 2006)

I like these bubbles 'cause their about 1800 years old...


 Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

Koooooooooool!


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 13, 2006)

two of my favorites, a english ink and a witches ball. it's tough trying to take pictures of bubbles


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 13, 2006)

ink


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 13, 2006)

ball, if you have a CSI computer imager, you can see me behind the ball, if you know me, rhat's not the same sirt I wore before, I have 10 of the same t-shirt, it's easer in the morning[][]


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2006)

Good'uns! Witches Ball? Here is a bubble in a Ryans.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 14, 2006)

Marbles have great bubbles too.


----------

